# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Flatpack bathroom cabinets

## cravenhaven

Do flatpack bathroom cabinets exist. I am rebuilding the bathroom and have built a space of 1700mm for the bathroom vanity unit which I want filled completely. All of the standard bathroom cabinets I have seen so far are at most 1400mm wide. If I have to build the cabinet myself what material should I use, and where would I get a suitable benchtop from?.

----------


## cravenhaven

So I guess they dont exist then!. 
What do others do if they want a cabinet of a particular size?

----------


## Ozcar

Flatpack bathroom cabinets certainly exist, Ikea have some, and I have also seen some at Bunnings.  
However, Flatpack does not equate to non-standard size, which seems to be your main concern.  
As far as I am concerned, a bathroom cabinet is not constructed any differently to a kitchen or laundry cabinet - I have seen some that were about as water resistant as a paper bag. 
.

----------


## KANDL

We had similar problem with our reno - our vanity space was 2070mm wide.  Ended up buying Ikea frames only (just their standard kitchen stuff, not their new bathroom ones) which was a width of 2000 (2x 600 and 1x 800) and then ordered our doors and drawers separately from another supplier (after first buying some ikea doors and drawer fronts to get the right measurements, then returned them), including getting two small cover panels (35mm x 700mm) to cover the small gaps at either end of the vanity where the cabinets finished.  Attached cover panels to a backing piece screwed to the ends of the cabinets (see pictures).   
With the benchtop running the width and tiling over the cover panels it's looking pretty schmick - if I do say so myself!!  Reno should be completely finished this weekend (including final handles on the doors, vanity mirror and taps) so will be posting more before and afters shortly.   
Good luck!   :2thumbsup:  
Oh and I think that Ikea possibly take orders for cover panels of non-standard sizes if you prefer to do the lot through them - I've found their online web chat help function really good for getting detailed, non-standard questions answered.

----------


## cravenhaven

Looks nice Kandl.
Did the 'other' supplier supply the benchtop as well?.
Where did you get the handbasin from, looks really nice?

----------


## KANDL

Thanks cravenhaven - we're pretty chuffed with how it's all turned out.   :Smilie:   
Yes, other supplier did benchtop too - we went through a group here in Melbourne (Dingley) called Mitchell Laminates for the benchtop and doors - they were excellent in every respect.  The benchtop is just a square edge post form laminate - it's a WilsonArt colour called Carbon Mesh in a satin finish - has a really nice fine finish.  The doors are 2-pac Laminex Colourtech doors (we splurged a little as we wanted a high gloss finish in a colour to match our tiles - colour is Moleskin).   
The basin is actually from Reece but we ordered it separately from the vanity of which is comes as a unit usually - the name is Dominique (check out their website - the basin was a bit over $300 without the vanity).  We weren't keen on the basins that sit really high above the benchtop, like a bowl - wanted something that was more flush.  This one sits about 1.5cm above benchtop.  Given the size of the vanity it needed to be relatively big so that it didn't look ridiculous in the space - not attracted to the whole 2 basins either as everyone I know who has them says they just don't get the use - and you have to pay for twice the plumbing and fixtures!  Just fyi, the basin is a 905cm wide and about 460cm deep.  We liked the combination of soft lines in the sink part but hard edges around the edges.   
In terms of cost, our whole vanity (minus taps, which were $280 or so) - base cabinets, drawers, all panels, benchtop, handles and basin - came in a little under $2000.  Given how big it is, and the cost of smaller vanities (eg. the Dominque is 900mm wide and cost about $1000), we think it was a pretty good way to go.   
Good luck with it all.

----------

